# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  προβλημα σε inverter 12/220V

## kostaspan

IMG_20200909_082058.jpgIMG_20200909_082134.jpg
 Το εν λόγω inverter ειναι 1500/3000W και χρησιμοποιείται σε φωτοβολταικό σύστημα. Καθώς λειτουργούσε ένα μοτερ 1 ιππου σε κοπτήριο σταφυλλιών και μετά από 5-6 κολλήματα του κοπτηρίου εξαιτίας μπουκώματος ισως από ξερά σταφύλια, σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί. 
Το άνοιξα και παρατήρησα στην φίσα που συνδέει τον διακόπτη ενεργοποίησης (πεντε καλωδιάκια) ένα καλώδιο λιωμένο τελειως και μαυρισμένο στο σημείο εκείνο το αλουμινένιο περίβλημα. Εφτιαξα την φίσα με νέο καλώδιο και ψάχνοντας με το πολύμετρο ανακάλυψα ένα μοσφετ (FSW 25N50A)απο την H-Bridge βραχυκυκλωμένο, ενώ με οπτική παρατήρηση βρήκα εναν πυκνωτή πολυεστερικό 26 103j σκασμένο και μια αντίσταση smd 4,7κ ξεκολλημένη απο την μια πλευρά(!). Αντικατέστησα τον πυκνωτή με κάποιον άλλον παρόμοιο που βρήκα καθώς και την αντίσταση, άλλαξα και το μοσφετ αφού προηγούμενα έλεγξα όλα τα μοσφετ και τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτες, τους οποίους βρήκα εντάξει και με το που σύνδεσα το inverter και το ενεργοποίησα ξαναέκαψε το ίδιο μόσφετ αλλα και το διπλανό του της γέφυρας Η. Τώρα έβγαλα τα χαλασμένα μοσφετ, το ινβερτερ λειτουργεί αλλά μου δίνει 158V χωρίς φορτίο.
Οποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσαIMG_20200909_082118.jpg

----------


## kostaspan

Λοιπόν παίδες το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. Αφού έκανα όλους τους ελέγχους σε μοσφετ, διόδους, πυκνωτές, pwm, μετασχηματιστές, συχνότητα στη λειτουργία των μοσφετ ενίσχυσης και σχεδόν βεβαιώθηκα ότι δεν υπήρχε άλλο πρόβλημα, αντικατέστησα τα δύο καμμένα μοσφετ της γέφυρας και όλα καλά, το ινβέρτερ δούλεψε κανονικά.
 Ειχα ζητήσει βοήθεια γιατί δεν ήμουν απόλυτα σίγουρος για τους ελέγχους που έκανα οπότε μια γνώμη ενός πιο έμπειρου θα ήταν πολύτιμη, αλλα έπεσα φαίνεται σε διακοπές και στα μπάνια του λαού!

----------

mikemtb73 (16-09-20)

----------

